# Fluxbox - optimieren, nur wie?

## JKRock

hallo,

 ich bin dabei fluxbox für mich zu entdecken, komme aber mit einigen Sachen nicht klar, auch die fluxbox FAQ konnte mir nicht so recht weiterhelfen...

ich benutze fluxbox zusammen mit thunar und idesktop.

1.  ich wollte innerhalb meines Menus ein Icon anzeigen lassen, habe dafür nach Anleitung den Eintrag innerhalb von  %user%/.fluxbox/menu so

modifiziert:

```

..

[submenu](Terminals)

[exec] (xterm){xterm} <~/.fluxbox/icons/mein-Icon.png>

..

```

->ich bekomme aber kein Icon zu sehen...

2. Wollte ein paar Shortcuts wie im HowTo vorgeschlagen, erstellen also wirklich nur per copy&paste:

```

# Falls Sie aterm (emerge x11-terms/aterm) verwenden, öffnet dies ein

# wirklich nettes transparentes aterm, ohne Ränder, welches sehr gut in die

# 1024x786 Auflösung passt und noch immer Platz für conky lässt. Nochmal,

# passen Sie das an ihre eigenen Bedürfnisse an.

Mod1 a   :ExecCommand aterm -name aterm -sl 3000 -tr +sb -sr -sk -bg black -fg \

white -fade 90 -bl -tn xterm -fn \

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-c-*-iso8859-15 -g 116x57

```

das hier verwendet (habe natürlich auch extra dafür aterm emerged... (und dann noch mal mit xterm versucht - hat nicht geklappt ...

zusätzlich habe ich versucht sogenannte Resize und Move-Mods zu kreieren, auch aus Beispielen (wie ich glaube aus der orginalen Fluxbox-site)

die sahen dann ungefähr so aus:

```

Mod4 w Mod4 r :Keymode ResizeMode

ResizeMode: None Up :ResizeVertical -2

..

```

funktioniert natürlich auch nicht...   :Twisted Evil: 

3. Ich weiss nicht wie und wo es am sinnvollsten ist die Größenverhältnisse zu konfigurieren, wenn sich z.b. das Download-Fenster vom Firefox öffnet,

merke ich, dass das Fenster zu klein für den Inhalt ist - Text wird nicht voll angezeigt!

Ist das ein Einstellungsfehler von Firefox, GTK, fluxbox - oder X ?

4. [part. solved] das ganze kommt mir nocht recht träge vor - dafür dass es ein lightwight-window-manager ist, der auf einem dual-core-rechner läuft,

fühlt sich der fenster-aufbau (gerade am anfang) noch langsam an 

- wo kann ich optimieren?

edit:

+ 5. [solved] Nicht was ist die Slit, sondern wo ist die Slit ?!

Ich seh bei mir keine Toolbar und kann auch keine hervorholen - was muss man dafür machen?

gruß JKRockLast edited by JKRock on Thu Jul 24, 2008 9:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Knieper

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [exec] (xterm){xterm} <~/.fluxbox/icons/mein-Icon.png>
> 
> 

 

Pfad nicht absolut und Dateiformat ist nicht xpm.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Mod1 a   :ExecCommand aterm -name aterm -sl 3000 -tr +sb -sr -sk -bg black -fg \
> ...

 

Funktioniert das aus der Kommandozeile heraus?

 *Quote:*   

> 4. das ganze kommt mir nocht recht träge vor - dafür dass es ein lightwight-window-manager ist, der auf einem dual-core-rechner läuft,
> 
> fühlt sich der fenster-aufbau (gerade am anfang) noch langsam an

 

Der WM positioniert nur Fenster, fuer den Aufbau ist das Programm zustaendig.

 *Quote:*   

> + 5. Nicht was ist die Slit, sondern wo ist die Slit ?!

 

Da, wo Du das Teil mit session.screen0.slit.placement positioniert hast.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich seh bei mir keine Toolbar und kann auch keine hervorholen - was muss man dafür machen?

 

session.screen0.toolbar.visible: true steht schon in der Initdatei?

----------

## firefly

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *JKRock wrote:*   
> 
> [exec] (xterm){xterm} <~/.fluxbox/icons/mein-Icon.png>
> 
>  
> ...

 

wenn fluxbox mit imlib support übersetzt wurde dann sollte auch png dateien funktionieren.

http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_edit_menu

----------

## Knieper

Nur wieso sollte man das tun? Bei meiner letzten Fluxboxinstallation war nicht ein Useflag aktiv - ist aber auch schon Jahre her.

----------

## firefly

dann solltest du dir das nochmal anschauen  :Wink: 

fluxbox-1.0.0-r2 hat folgende USE-flags (aus dem ebuild)

 *Quote:*   

> IUSE="nls xinerama truetype kde gnome imlib +slit +toolbar vim-syntax"

 

----------

## Knieper

```

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.0.0-r2  USE="slit toolbar -gnome -imlib -kde -nls -truetype -vim-syntax -xinerama" 750 kB

```

Damals hatte ich noch slit und toolbar rausgeworfen, der Rest ist eh inaktiv. Und extra imlib installieren? Bleibt die Frage: wieso sollte man das tun?

----------

## JKRock

hallo! danke für die schnellen Antworten - dieses Forum ist wirklich super!    :Smile: 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *JKRock wrote:*   
> 
> [exec] (xterm){xterm} <~/.fluxbox/icons/mein-Icon.png>
> 
>  
> ...

 

mhh, also jetzt ist der Pfad absolut

```

..

[submenu](Terminals)

[exec] (xterm){xterm} </home/jkrock/.fluxbox/icons/mein-Icon.png>

.. 

```

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn fluxbox mit imlib support übersetzt wurde dann sollte auch png dateien funktionieren.
> 
> http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php/Howto_edit_menu
> ...

 

-> fluxbox -i liefert mir:

IMLIB2

XPM

und trotzdem sehe ich immer noch kein Icon...  :Sad: 

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *JKRock wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> Mod1 a   :ExecCommand aterm -name aterm -sl 3000 -tr +sb -sr -sk -bg black -fg \
> ...

 

ja

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   4. das ganze kommt mir nocht recht träge vor - dafür dass es ein lightwight-window-manager ist, der auf einem dual-core-rechner läuft,
> 
> fühlt sich der fenster-aufbau (gerade am anfang) noch langsam an 
> ...

 

naja, wenn ich auf den desktop am anfang auf ein idesktop-link klicke, dass auf home zeigt, ist dann thunar für den langsamen Aufbau verantwortlich, oder idesktop?

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   + 5. Nicht was ist die Slit, sondern wo ist die Slit ?! 
> 
> Da, wo Du das Teil mit session.screen0.slit.placement positioniert hast.

 

naja, BottomRight - habe auch andere Positionen ausprobiert, hat aber alles nicht geklappt...

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Ich seh bei mir keine Toolbar und kann auch keine hervorholen - was muss man dafür machen? 
> 
> session.screen0.toolbar.visible: true steht schon in der Initdatei?

 

[/quote]

achs so, ja! toolbar = taskbar! mein fehler, die ist zum Glück sichtbar.... also schon zumindest eine Sache gelöst   :Rolling Eyes: 

gruß JKRock

----------

## JKRock

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.0.0-r2  USE="slit toolbar -gnome -imlib -kde -nls -truetype -vim-syntax -xinerama" 750 kB
> ...

 

bei mir ist natürlich auch slit in den USE-Flags

----------

## firefly

Den Slit an sich siehst du normalerweise nicht, nur wenn du ein dockapp startest wird dieses App im Slit dargestellt.

----------

## firefly

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/fluxbox-1.0.0-r2  USE="slit toolbar -gnome -imlib -kde -nls -truetype -vim-syntax -xinerama" 750 kB
> ...

 

naja indem man png icons verwenden möchte?

----------

## Knieper

 *firefly wrote:*   

> naja indem man png icons verwenden möchte?

 

png/xpm beides Rasterformate und das bisschen Komprimierung bei png macht bei Minibildchen nichts. Wenn ich da an die ganzen Fehler in imlib denke, dann moechte ich das nicht auf dem Rechner haben und wuerde lieber konvertieren. MMn. ist xpm auch weit lustiger.   :Wink: 

Ansonsten muss ich jetzt aussteigen, da ich kein Fluxbox mehr zum Ausprobieren habe...

----------

## JKRock

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Den Slit an sich siehst du normalerweise nicht, nur wenn du ein dockapp startest wird dieses App im Slit dargestellt.

 

ah, stimmt - damit wäre das auch gelöst!

fehlen aber noch punkte 1 bis 3, und habe im Moment auch keine Idee....

----------

## Knieper

3. wuerde ich nicht Fluxbox zuordnen. Hast Du in der init testweise mal die Orte der Menue- und Tastendatei angegeben?

```

session.keyFile: <location>

session.menuFile: <location>

```

Ansonsten mal mit dem Hammer werfen und strace drauf ansetzen...

----------

## JKRock

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> 3. wuerde ich nicht Fluxbox zuordnen. Hast Du in der init testweise mal die Orte der Menue- und Tastendatei angegeben?
> 
> ```
> 
> session.keyFile: <location>
> ...

 

Ja! genau das wars! Danke, klappt jetzt alles!   :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

gruß JKRock

----------

